# Showing with Ace!



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I really want to enter shows with Ace, my bay Quarter horse...he's never shown before, but I think he would do really well; he's really calm in new places, consistent...I can't wait until some schooling shows this summer! We've been practicing really hard over the past few months and I really feel that we are ready. He definately has AQHA hunter potential (his last owners were possibly going to show him in AQHA) and my goal is to be ready by that later in the year. Any advice to make our first show smooth and successful? How to make sure we are prepared, how to get the best performance out of him...


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

You should go watch a few AQHA shows first. 

Consider working with a trainer.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've watched many.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you've never shown before then by all means enter the next show. Everyone needs a first show under their belt. You need to be there, ride in it, feel it as this is far better than anyone trying to explain it.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

you should show it is a good way to see how you and the horse are doing it is a test so go for it


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Agree that you should just do it  I did last year in a small local show with my Avatar horse. I really didn't have much of a clue what to do, but I watched everyone else and followed suit. * It was so much fun!* We got a 2nd and 3rd place in halter classes! Just enter to gain experience and to have a good time. I think you will really enjoy yourself.


----------

